# A very chanenging engine



## nel2lar (Oct 2, 2016)

I found this and though of a couple of craftsman I know could make something like this. Here it is:

http://67.media.tumblr.com/2c7a75e26371ce1ca2df8775e090cc07/tumblr_o7q6hmWZwh1sns7veo1_500.gif

I will be watching!
Nelson Collar


----------



## Charles Lamont (Oct 3, 2016)

This is basically a 'wobble-plate' engine. I am not sure, but I think the motion of the mechanism illustrated is indeterminate, as it seems to me to have too many degrees of freedom.


----------



## deverett (Oct 3, 2016)

Several years ago on this forum, Capt. Jerry described a wobble plate engine.  Air powered with 4 cylinders, from memory.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

